# Saddle pad for English pleasure



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I am going to my first English Pleasure show. I am doing a W/T class and I was wondering what kind of saddle pad I need
One like this








Or will one like this be sufficient (It said proper attire required)
http://www.twentyhoovestack.com/ind...id=355&zenid=4320ecc51866426cc0833fb9da1c4ae0


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

Definitely the white one.


----------

